# spam filter reject email to unknown user



## klabacita (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi people.

  I'm  working on a spam filter with amavisd-new, spamassassin, clamd.

  My current spam filter accept emails from the outside to "unknown user" and process them as normal emails and send it to the email server.

  server 1  filter (sa+amavisd-new,clamd)
  server 2  mail (postfix + dovecot)

  Both are different machines, the filter receive the emails from the outside, apply the hard work and if everything is good move them to the mail server.

   Now I would like to know if I can setup the filter to first check if the user exist and if does, continue his normal process, this will be another layer to the filter.

  Runninf freebsd 8.0, thanks :e


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds complicated without knowing exactly what you're doing.. I just overhauled my mail server and am now using Postfix and let it ferret out that stuff.. I do not currently have clamAV or Spamassassin running -- just the usual filtering, grey listing and policyd-weight and it's working pretty well without the extras sucking lots of CPU time.. At some point I'll add in ClamAV but for now it's fine (it's for home -- not work).. 

Is there some reason you don't want Postfix or similar doing the name checking?


----------



## klabacita (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I just want to reject "unknown users" before my spam filter waste CPU scanning the email.
   Is all, thanks!!!


----------

